# BiXenon Wiring & Coding



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Before I start, I am aware that there are many similar threads floating around but I haven't seen one that have complete information on this topic.
Unfortunately I wasn't able to take any pics during the install of the lights. There are plenty of topics that cover bumper removal, swapping of the actual headlights, which are all pretty much trivial.
I'll dig up the links to the bumper removal later - OR you can do a SEARCH!
What I will cover here is the wiring that comes with the Kufatec harness and the CODING!
After the headlights are all hooked up, you want to wire the DRL and high beam trigger wires into the cabin.
You're going to need to remove your battery as well as its enclosing in order to get to the nipples. They are behind the battery, a little to the right if I recall correctly; near the top right corner of the picture.

What you need to do is get a coat hanger, tape the wires to it, and feed it through the nipple. Oh yea, make sure the nipple is cut open first. Also make sure there aren't any open ends either on the wire or the hanger - you can wrap everything with tape; this way you won't get anything stuck inside during the process.
Here is where the wires will come out from:

So let's say all the wires are in your cabin by now. Remove the fuse box panel. It's on the left of your dash, the part that's exposed once you open the door. There are 3 clips, one at the very top, one in the middle, and one near the bottom. Use a flathead to help you pry the cover off - I pried near the headlight switch, where there is a step on the cover. 

This is your opened up fusebox. Now you got to remove the bolts that hold the lower dash together. There are 3 all together.

One on each side.

Left:

Right:

What I used to remove the bolts:

Now with some brute force, pull the dash down starting from the top - I pulled from where the steering extends out:

Unclip the headlight switch:

Here's a pic of both of them so you know where the tabs are to release:


Now remove the OBD connector to allow better use of the space. There are 3 clips on this one. One visible in the pic and 2 behind it.

So now you have the dash removed and out of the way, we can start working on the actual wiring. *Make as much space in the area so you can work on these next few steps!*
Lie down so you're looking UPWARDS into your lower dash. So you should be resting your head on the carpet. What you're looking at are a lot of plugs which is your ECM; The top of the pic is closer to the front of the car. The orientation should be the same as you sitting in your chair looking at the picture.

You can actually see my high beam wires hooked up in this picture.
Now you're going to look at the row of plugs closest to the front of the car.
Next to it, there is a red bar. 

Push it to the right (or to the left, I forget) to unlock the plugs. Now you want to unplug 2 of them. One in each corner. (Plug A-black and D-yellow).
Here's a picture of plug A.

The top row are pins 1 through 4.
The bottom row are pins 5 through 11.
So there are 4 wires in total.
Unmarked (grey) wires go to plug A.
Marked (grey and black) wires go to plug D.
Thin wires are high beam triggers.
Thick wires are DRLs.
To have the high beam triggers wired, they go to
Plug A Pin 5
Plug D Pin 6
To have the DRLs wired, they go to
Plug A Pin 3
Plug D Pin 3
To hook up the actual wire, you want to release the locking mechanism on the plug itself - it's the purple lock on the side of the plug:

To release, take a flathead phillips and just pop it open (it doesn't come out, it's just lock and unlock):

Fit in the wires you want and you're done in terms of wiring. All you have to do is reverse everything and you're good for vag-comming!
I'll make the VAG-Com instructions short for now - class is ending.
First go to Central Electronics-->Long Coding-->Function 07
Things you have to change
Byte 00 Bit 1 ON
Byte 03 Bit 4 OFF
Byte 17 Bit 1 OFF (I think it's off but I forget. Play around)
Byte 21 (Dropdown box) Choose the one that matches your setup or liking.
And the finalize your settings - not sure how that goes; should be something along the lines of transfer to long coding and save. It should be trivial (My vag com specialist helped me program as I gave him the coding).
So there you have it! The wiring guide and coding for those who haven't found the information on this topic.
If there's any questions just shoot me a PM or post in this thread - stuff I can clarify/do better on.
A thanks to all the people who've helped me complete the install and a special thanks to Jens!


_Modified by melstrom at 9:19 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (melstrom)*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (terje_77)*


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (drew138)*

Wow thanks, I'm bookmarking this thread now--it will come in handy in the coming months!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_

































































You gonna do this drew?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (BlownM3)*

Of course he is! This thread is DEDICATED to him!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (BlownM3)*

Bm3. Yup. You free on Sunday.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Bm3. Yup. You free on Sunday. 

Yeah I am free, I have the vag-com also. lmk
why did this give people so much trouble? I looked at the coding, nothing too special.


_Modified by BlownM3 at 9:23 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (BlownM3)*

From what I've seen in the past is that everyone was trying to find the easy way around the coding. I remember Adam tried copying irishpride's long code and called it a day. 
The problem with this is because every car is configured differently.
Long code is an unique string generated depending on the different options available in the central electronics module and by copying someone's long coding, you are copying every single configuration setting pertaining to ones car.
I think credits go to QGMika (hello there Vancouverite) for posting up Len's long coding file. Without that file I wouldn't have been able to figure out what to change.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (melstrom)*

Sent IM to Irishpride to add to sticky for DIYs!


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

adding bixenons looks like such a pain in the ass.


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Removing the bumber is pain in the ass, especially if you're lowered which means removing your wheels for better clearance. The wiring is not as bad. These pics were taken WAY after my initial install. I redid everything just to take the pictures which took me around 10-15 minutes.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i turn the wheels to get better clerance never had to take any wheels off.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding (melstrom)*

added


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i turn the wheels to get better clerance never had to take any wheels off.

I did that with one side and got really frustrated with the fender liner. Removed the wheel on the other side and it was a lot better.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

did you use a ratchet?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_did you use a ratchet?

o,o Yes


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (melstrom)*

Oh I have a question... I think I asked it before but didn't get a definite response...
If you don't get/use the levelling sensors, how do you manually adjust the aiming of the lights when you install them? Is that through VAG-COM or is there some other way you do it?


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a place to adjust on the unit itself - all you need is a screw driver.
There's one for the up & down and one for left & right.
Vag-com is only if you have levelling sensors.


----------



## MeSoHuanny (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (melstrom)*

You are awesome! My micro-can came in today and I found out I missed the last setting (21) everythign works perfectly now!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

This is the thread of the year IMO


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_This is the thread of the year IMO

unless your balla and you bought your car with bixenon's


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
unless your balla and you bought your car with bixenon's

fair enough


----------



## DipperKarl (Nov 16, 2010)

*Hey*

I have made a s3 front on my car a3. But I have a fault on the niveauregulation on the front lights.. What can be wrong?
Thanks
Alex (Denmark)


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

I just did this install.

Does anyone have a pic of the adjustment parts. My passenger light will not adjust left to right. Only up and down. It seems the adjustment must be broken, or came off track. I need to figure out how to aim them back to the left instead of shooting light way to the rights side of the car. It's like the opposite of driving cross-eyed:banghead:.


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm attempting the bixenon conversion and have run into a roadblock. Hopefully someone is still paying attention to this thread ...

I have a 2012 A3 Sportback (8P) which came originally with halogens. I've installed the bixenon units using this harness. After a VAGCOM recoding the low-beams work just fine, but as expected I will still need to attach the wires at the other end of the harness in order for the LEDs and highbeams to come on, and that is where I'm running into trouble. 

When I look at the underside of my dash I don't see the same cable and plug arrangement as what is shown in the instructions in this thread. I've attached a pic of the underside of my dash below. The right side of the image is the front of the car. 










I don't see any of the plugs that the instructions in this thread mention -- could all this have possibly changed in the more recent year models of the A3? 

The end of my conversion harness has three small connectors and one large, image below. Can anyone give me some guidance on how this all needs to come together?










Thanks!!!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The facelift A3s (2010+) are based on the MKVI platform which among other changes combines the functions of the MKV Central Electric controller and the Comfort controller into a single CEC. For VAGCOM purposes the Comfort controller can be selected on a MKVI but can't be altered.

I would think that you'd need a 2010 wiring diagram. Unfortunately the A3 Bently hasn't been updated past the 2009 MY.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Email BKS and ask for a wiring diagram or pinout for hooking up those wires. The newer Kufatec harnesses have laser printed pin locations on the wires themselves, but you will still likely need access to ElsaWin to decipher them. Can you look and see if those wires have anything written on them?


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

After looking closely at the four wires coming off of the harness, I can see they are in fact labeled : 

C49 (the larger connector)
A44
C26
C48

Presumably these refer to plug/pin locations. There are three large plugs connecting into the computer (the brown/white/black plugs in the earlier pic) but I didn't see any A/B/C labels on them. 

I'll take things apart again this evening and have a closer look at the plugs. No response back from BKS yet. 

Thanks!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

iconnary said:


> After looking closely at the four wires coming off of the harness, I can see they are in fact labeled :
> 
> C49 (the larger connector)
> A44
> ...


This is the best I can do for you...I believe this shows the plug/pin arrangements on the ECM that you have, as shown in the photo you posted. Hope it helps, but I'm not responsible if you break something


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

Perfect, that has taken me a huge step further -- I've hooked up all the wires per the diagram. My highbeams are now working. 

The LEDs however only come on for a half second and then shut off. I've tinkered with the VAGCOM settings and have toggled just about every relevant-sounding setting but to no avail. 

Any thoughts on what the issue here might be? 

One additional, possibly relevant detail -- two of the pin positions needed to attach wires from the harness were already occupied (A44 and C26). I removed the existing pins and replaced them with the pins from the harness, then insulated the old pins with electrical tape. What I'm not sure of here is whether I should have replaced the pins (as I did) or spliced the leads from the harness in to the existing pins (seems unlikely to me).

Thanks!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

iconnary said:


> Perfect, that has taken me a huge step further -- I've hooked up all the wires per the diagram. My highbeams are now working.
> 
> The LEDs however only come on for a half second and then shut off. I've tinkered with the VAGCOM settings and have toggled just about every relevant-sounding setting but to no avail.
> 
> ...


Hmm sounds like what happens when the car senses that a bulb is burned out...it cuts power to it. It could be possible that it thinks the LEDs are out for some reason...you are talking about the LED DRL strip right? I thought it had its own ballast/controller...is that correct?


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, it is the LED DRL strip that come on for a brief moment and then shuts off. I don't get a bulb-out warning when they shut off though. 

The headlight units I've installed are these : http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HELLA-BI-XENON-headlights-headlamps-AUDI-A3-8P1-8PA-/150802636052?

There is a ballast that attaches to the underside of the headlight units, but I believe they are for the Xenon bulbs and not the LEDs. There doesn't appear to be a separate ballast/controller for the LEDs.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

iconnary said:


> Yes, it is the LED DRL strip that come on for a brief moment and then shuts off. I don't get a bulb-out warning when they shut off though.
> 
> The headlight units I've installed are these : http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-HELLA-BI-XENON-headlights-headlamps-AUDI-A3-8P1-8PA-/150802636052?
> 
> There is a ballast that attaches to the underside of the headlight units, but I believe they are for the Xenon bulbs and not the LEDs. There doesn't appear to be a separate ballast/controller for the LEDs.


Yeah, I know for sure there is a ballast underneath the headlights for the xenon lamps. I also believe there is a controller for the LEDs but that is based only on information from threads like this one, in particular what EvoV posted since he has done the same conversion more or less.


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

Reading through that thread it looks like he actually took the LED strip from an A4 and installed it in his housing. You are correct though, he mentions needing an LED ballast. 

I purchased a bulb and ballast package on eBay that included the Xenon ballasts and LED ballasts, however there was nowhere I could see on my xenon headlight units to fit the LED ballasts. The LED ballasts I have are these, and my (possibly mistaken) assumption is that they are only used for the LEDs in an A4, not the A3.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

iconnary said:


> Reading through that thread it looks like he actually took the LED strip from an A4 and installed it in his housing. You are correct though, he mentions needing an LED ballast.
> 
> I purchased a bulb and ballast package on eBay that included the Xenon ballasts and LED ballasts, however there was nowhere I could see on my xenon headlight units to fit the LED ballasts. The LED ballasts I have are these, and my (possibly mistaken) assumption is that they are only used for the LEDs in an A4, not the A3.


Yeah, that's exactly what he did, however, my assumption would be that the LED strips are controlled the same way in the A3 headlights as the A4 headlights, but again, I've never worked on them so I don't know for sure. I'm afraid I've exhausted my resourcefulness 

Edit: The only other thing I could think of would be to make sure you told the car (via VAG-Com) that it has LED DRLs installed.


----------



## iconnary (Feb 5, 2013)

And voila, the LED DRLs are now working. As you suspected the coding was incorrect -- I had missed the base light configuration setting. VCDS puts a big ugly red warning on this byte, warning against changing it unless absolutely necessary, so I'd ignored it till just now. 

For anyone interested, here is the full coding string I used : 

6E000A0FA01336E4287041E000000D4D401E2BAA104DC92AE400009C0040

This is for a North American 2012 A3 Sportback (8P), which came originally with halogens. The string above has my bixenon + shutter + LED DRLs fully working. 

Thanks a ton for your help here TBomb, I'd have been SOL without you eace:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

iconnary said:


> And voila, the LED DRLs are now working. As you suspected the coding was incorrect -- I had missed the base light configuration setting. VCDS puts a big ugly red warning on this byte, warning against changing it unless absolutely necessary, so I'd ignored it till just now.
> 
> For anyone interested, here is the full coding string I used :
> 
> ...


 Glad you got it working :beer: For what it's worth, that long coding may or may not work on other cars, so anyone in the future who finds this thread...be warned.


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what he did, however, my assumption would be that the LED strips are controlled the same way in the A3 headlights as the A4 headlights, but again, I've never worked on them so I don't know for sure. I'm afraid I've exhausted my resourcefulness
> 
> Edit: The only other thing I could think of would be to make sure you told the car (via VAG-Com) that it has LED DRLs installed.


You are correct TBomb. They are both controlled the same way. The difference is that A3 ballast is inside the housing and cannot be seen from outside. The A4 is mounted on the housing. I just received euro A3 headlights. I opened them to fix something and found the ballast inside. I am debating now where to keep the A4 insides with LED strip or to stay with the A3 OEM euro look.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

TBomb said:


> : For what it's worth, that long coding may or may not work on other cars, so anyone in the future who finds this thread...be warned.



Yes--NEVER USE THE LONG CODING IN ITS ENTIRETY FROM ANOTHER CAR. IT CAN POTENTIALLY BRICK THE RECEIVING VEHICLE'S CONTROLLERS. 

You may not have controllers with the same part numbers and settings. The safest way is to determine what it is you're wanting to change and then use the VCDS Long Coding Helper. It will use the label file that matches your controller (if it has one) and at least keep you out of trouble.


----------



## killa_uk (Aug 8, 2013)

hey guys just wanted to hello and please help me im from the uk and have been following this thread for a while now as its exactly what am trying to do to my car i have a 2011 audi a3 and have struggled with the drl/bi xenon upgrade as i havent had much help from the uk forums as for some reason the info is limited or people dont want help:banghead: 

anyway the problem i have is on my ec same as "iconnary" is that i have only 2 cables from my adaptors as they are ebay adaptors there is only 1 wires from each loom that is wired into the ec as these wires are for the bi xenon shutters so i dont have drl cables something about them in the loom, 
anyway today i wired them into plug C slot 48/49 and they dont seem to be working at all? 
the slot 49 is also a bigger connector then slot 48 so i dont get whats going on any help would be appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

killa_uk said:


> hey guys just wanted to hello and please help me im from the uk and have been following this thread for a while now as its exactly what am trying to do to my car i have a 2011 audi a3 and have struggled with the drl/bi xenon upgrade as i havent had much help from the uk forums as for some reason the info is limited or people dont want help:banghead:
> 
> anyway the problem i have is on my ec same as "iconnary" is that i have only 2 cables from my adaptors as they are ebay adaptors there is only 1 wires from each loom that is wired into the ec as these wires are for the bi xenon shutters so i dont have drl cables something about them in the loom,
> anyway today i wired them into plug C slot 48/49 and they dont seem to be working at all?
> the slot 49 is also a bigger connector then slot 48 so i dont get whats going on any help would be appreciated:thumbup:


 I assume that you have kufatec adapters. The two wires are for the high beams only - one for each headlight. You connect them to A and D connector on the ECU (I believe is A2 and D4). Here is the link to the connectors: 

http://www.audi-portal.com/en/diagnostic/ecu_12202.html#1 

The rest is Vag-Com coding.


----------



## killa_uk (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i have ebay adaptors with 1 able per headlight coming into the car but the ec is the newer type same as iconnary`s in the picture above..

i connected the 2 cables as stated above in slot 48/49 plug C but no luck nothing happens:banghead:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

killa_uk said:


> hi i have ebay adaptors with 1 able per headlight coming into the car but the ec is the newer type same as iconnary`s in the picture above..
> 
> i connected the 2 cables as stated above in slot 48/49 plug C but no luck nothing happens:banghead:


 Why don't you try pluging them where I told you in A2 and D4? You might have better luck.


----------



## killa_uk (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding*

There isn't a A2 and D4 there there's just 3 plugs like this


----------



## melstrom (Nov 1, 2007)

Someone should either 


do a facelift writeup or 

buy me a new car. I'll even sell the seats.


----------



## FinderRO (Sep 17, 2012)

I plan to retrofit bi-xenons on my car as well (06 A3 2.0T) but I see that there some headlights that have cornering. Will I be able to get cornering to work on my car? I do not see an adaptive option with VCDS.

Also I found out that there are some leveling sensors that can be installed (front and rear of car) to automatically level the xenon beam. I believe this are the adaptive headlights.

So now, there are bi-xenons, bi-xenons with adaptive option and bi-xenon with adaptive and cornering?

Really need some help here to figure all this out.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

FinderRO said:


> I plan to retrofit bi-xenons on my car as well (06 A3 2.0T)


Been there... Done that.

Bi-xenon retrofit with leveling. No cornering. Not sure if cornering is even possible with '06.

You can get a complete kit with leveling sensors from Kufatec. Be prepared to wait. It took several months. And the instructions will be very poorly translated English. And you may have to add a pair of wires that weren't included in my harness. And you'll probably have to buy the electrical connectors for the headlights and some repair wires, which include the pins that have to be added to the connectors. There will be a bit of digging under the dash and running of wires to leveling sensors. A lot of work, but if you want to do it right...


----------



## HenrikMeister (May 4, 2014)

Guide looks perfect for me! But since this thread is old. It is missing som picture for wiring to the CE module. When looking at the module, which of the plug should i disconnect and wire the 2 pins from the adapters? Thanks!


----------



## killa_uk (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding*

What a old thread


----------



## HenrikMeister (May 4, 2014)

killa_uk said:


> What a old thread


My fingers are crossed! Found a pair of used bi xenon with ballast and bulbs for £270
bargain in my country! 

Just need to find where to connect the pins that comes from the adapters


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

You might want to also ask on www.audi-sport.net.


----------



## killa_uk (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: BiXenon Wiring & Coding*

Pm me I'll try to help


----------



## HenrikMeister (May 4, 2014)

killa_uk said:


> Pm me I'll try to help


Will do, when headlights and adapters arrive  thanks


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

killa_uk said:


> What a old thread


You know that feeling when you start a mod that you have been putting off and now all of the threads are half a decade old? Yeah, that feeling. :facepalm: 

About to re-wire my halogen car myself.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

toastedzen said:


> You know that feeling when you start a mod that you have been putting off and now all of the threads are half a decade old? Yeah, that feeling. :facepalm:
> 
> About to re-wire my halogen car myself.



Trading my car in next year. Upgraded to the Bi-X and this thread and the coding were invaluable. Huge difference in light output and look of the car.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Just tried doing this today... I popped my plugs out and the spots you noted already have wires in them... any idea what I can do about that?

Thanks


----------



## msandhu (Feb 26, 2015)

*what codes to use on 2013 Audi A3?*

Great Thread for the North Americans who are upgrading Halogens to Xenon and happy to bring this thread alive again. Here is my situation.

I have 2013 Audi A3 (USA) and have ordered Kufatec adaptor, bi-xenon housing etc.. and ready to upgrade (haven't received everything, yet). I wanted to confirm few things with you guys especially what do i need to change in the VAG (all the codes i need to change?). Do I remove the bumper to install headlamps? Are the Kufatec adaptor wires are numbered that reference to the wiring plugs number under the dash of the car; if so, wiring should be easy, correct or do I need to be careful with something? And the re-coding, what exactly did you change so get your Xenon lights working. 
Hope you guys can help.
Thank you.
Mac


----------



## RadA3 (Oct 30, 2016)

iconnary said:


> And voila, the LED DRLs are now working. As you suspected the coding was incorrect -- I had missed the base light configuration setting. VCDS puts a big ugly red warning on this byte, warning against changing it unless absolutely necessary, so I'd ignored it till just now.
> 
> For anyone interested, here is the full coding string I used :
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this, you saved me a lot of frustration and money. 
I tried all the DRL settings except for this. I now got it working!!! Thank you very much! :beer:


----------



## Ishmael1985 (Oct 5, 2019)

How comes it says image blocked? Can’t see any photos.


----------



## Sketch1971 (Apr 4, 2020)

*Question*

Hi, did you sorted your wires out? I have also wires inside and don't know what to do. 

Thanks


----------



## Aarong1111 (Sep 22, 2020)

How come I cannot see pics thanks


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Aarong1111 said:


> How come I cannot see pics thanks


Because the thread is 12 years old, most everyone who commented on it don't have their A3's anymore so they don't come to the forum anymore, and also don't keep their pics hosted or update the links.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

npace said:


> Because the thread is 12 years old, most everyone who commented on it don't have their A3's anymore so they don't come to the forum anymore, and also don't keep their pics hosted or update the links.


Just us, old farts :laugh: :wave:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bronco said:


> Just us, old farts :laugh: :wave:


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------

